# Carp...where??



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to catch some carp to use as bear bait up in Idaho which is open in some areas until the end of this month...I know they spawn up close to shore a couple - few weeks ago in Utah Lake but I'm too late for that.

Is there anywhere in the next few days I can snag a bunch of them? I'd like 200-300 lbs worth...

Thanks!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The Sevier River or any of the downstream reservoirs below Yuba. 

Infested!

Ready go. Get'em all, please. :mrgreen:


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Well Utah Lake is full of them, but for fun try the marshes along the GSL or the Bear River up in Corrine. They're all loaded with carp and with the shallow water it's quite easy to see them. Since you're using them for bait, don't overlook using a bow to catch a couple - some fun there. Good luck no matter what you do and like Loah said - catch em all!!!!


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

...thanks for the info!

Are there any good soft bottomed areas where I can see them that'd be easy to snag 'em with a weighted treble hook? I'd rather be able to do that rather than bait & wait....I'd like to get a 200 lbs or so in a day.

But, even if I could only catch a dozen or two in a day, that'd be better than nothing....they put off a good stink in the woods...lol.

I'd love to bow fish a few but I'm not going to get set up for that until next year since I just spent my money on a new bowtech.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't overlook the secret weapons of the carping world:

*Pitchfork*

*Old beat up golf club*

*Baseball bat*

Tribal spears

Voodoo dolls

Magical incantations

Drano

:mrgreen:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Rotenone, Nuclear waste, Fixed Blades singing, the possibilities for killing are endless


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would add BB gun to that list but while observing some carp tortuing at Lake Powell last year from a distance I saw a carp take a BB shot in the head and swim off like nothing happened. I talked to the same people at the dock later on that trip and they said it never surfaced again.....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Don't overlook the secret weapons of the carping world:
> 
> *Pitchfork*
> 
> ...


A rake works great if you have nothing better! Don't ask me how I know. :shock:


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Spare dynamite anyone?! :lol:

Seriously, I just hit trout streams and lakes...never targeted the suckers.

Just so you don't think I'm off my rocker and a complete numbnut....here's from a quick trip last weekend:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are pretty cutts. Care to divulge?

If not, that's fine.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Waders, blunt object, utah lake. You'll get some carp.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

if you can't get carp here. Try one of the comercial fish hatchery's in Idaho, They'll give ya all the mort's one want. I"d be careful snagging even carp cause I'm pretty sure you can get a ticket for it. If you got a bow P.M me I'll hook you up


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got lucky when they were on the bite at Scofield. They seemed to like my gold Monti spinners that day and also the black w/ yellow spotted panther martin with the gold coloring on the other side of the spoon.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Deer Creek-island enough said


----------

